# Florida Bass Fishing 2021



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

We have been In Florida now for just over two months, and the fishing has been great this year. There has been a lot of cold fronts come through, and some days it has been to windy to get out on the lake and make it back onto the boat lift safely, but I still have logged 52 days of fishing so far, and put just over 1000 bass in the boat. December saw big schools of off shore bass, and when you could find them it was not unusual to catch 20 to 50 bass a morning, most being 1 to 2 pounds. Most of these fish were caught in 20 to 25 fow on a drop shot or shaky head. I did get a few over 7 pounds out of these schools. January the fish started spreading out, did not get the numbers each morning, but some bigger fish started showing up, most were still in the 20 to 25 fow, but on brush piles or shell beds. Baits switched more to moving baits like swinghead and z-craw or a swimbait. Hope the big ones keep coming over the next couple months.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice! Your thumb must be in pretty rough shape! Keep up the good work.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

That’s awesome! Great pics! Great job!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Great fish there Talltim!! 
I was down there around xmas and did well. Nothing like that tho. Daaaang!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Awesome! Glad you're having a great winter! Awesome pics and bass!!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

TIM THERE YA GO AGAIN making all of us envious, Nice bass


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Well the fishing has really slowed down for numbers of fish, seems to happen every year we have been on this lake, and I just can’t figure out were they all go. Even though the numbers have dropped, I have still been able to pick off some real nice fish in February, including my second biggest ever at 11 pounds even, and three others that were over 9. Only been getting 2 to 9 fish each morning that I’ve been out, but the weather has been great, and I’m glad to see it is warming up for everyone in Ohio. Has me thinking about walleye. Hopefully the bite will pick back up for our last 6 weeks here.
View attachment 465494
View attachment 465494
View attachment 465495
View attachment 465495
View attachment 465496
View attachment 465496


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Sorry, don't know why it posted pictures twice.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Can’t open up the links. This is what you missed out on! I’m sure it makes you homesick!


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Let me try this again.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

DAMN!! CONGRATS, Some BIG GALS there TT.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Those are some beauties! Congrats!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great fish for sure TT!
Congrats to you and...always enjoy the pics.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for posting again, I've been wondering when we were going to get another look! Great pics! Thanks

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

HOGGZZILLIA


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Well our winter in Florida is coming to an end. Pulled the boat out today, and getting things ready to head north on Saturday. The last month was really slow, after the spawn, just really struggled putting any kind of pattern together. Was still getting 5 to 10 each morning, but nothing like it was in January and February. Picked off some decent ones over the last month, a few 7’s a 8-5 and the longest fish I caught all winter 26.5 inches and 10lb 2oz, would of liked to have got her before the spawn. Fished 96 days and logged 1,258 bass. I’m ready to head north, and see friends and family. Looking forward to some crappie and walleye fishing. I’ve seen enough bass for a while.


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay (Jan 3, 2017)

Nice fish Tim! Have a safe trip home!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

talltim said:


> Well our winter in Florida is coming to an end. Pulled the boat out today, and getting things ready to head north on Saturday. The last month was really slow, after the spawn, just really struggled putting any kind of pattern together. Was still getting 5 to 10 each morning, but nothing like it was in January and February. Picked off some decent ones over the last month, a few 7’s a 8-5 and the longest fish I caught all winter 26.5 inches and 10lb 2oz, would of liked to have got her before the spawn. Fished 96 days and logged 1,258 bass. I’m ready to head north, and see friends and family. Looking forward to some crappie and walleye fishing. I’ve seen enough bass for a while.
> View attachment 468311
> View attachment 468312


Sometimes I don't like you😄😁😄


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

What lake you on Okeechobee or someplace else nice catches and some real hogs


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

As always...have really enjoyed your yearly Fla. trip pics and posts.
Blessed travels coming home.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great looking pics! I’d say one double digit bass would make any trip worthwhile! We’re getting a mild cold snap starting today and running through next week! Have a safe trip home!


----------

